# Favorite Pixar Movie?



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Toy Story
A Bug's Life
Toy Story 2
Monster's Inc.
Finding Nemo
The Incredibles
Cars
WALL-E
Up
Toy Story 3
Cars 2
Brave


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Your inclusion of Brave makes me hesitate to vote.
I haven't seen it, I don't know if it's the best yet.


----------



## Dakris (Jun 14, 2012)

_*Monsters, Inc.*_ Because of the wonderful ending and generally all the memories I have from watching it in my early childhood. _Toy_ _Story/Toy Story 2 _or _Up _may be better, but Monsters, Inc. got to be my favorite. First to vote


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)

_The Incredibles _(2004). Like _Watchmen_, it touches the many dark sides of the Superhero fantasy that most Superhero films fail to include, all while managing to gratify the requisitions of being a child's film. The mix of innocence and adult humor was refreshing and executed with subtle tact, it was great.


(Still, I really wish Brave wasn't included in this list yet. I've seen trailers and I feel it has tons of potential to outdo many of the Pixar films. I may have to change my answer.)


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Until I see Brave (it comes out tomorrow here) and can be sure, my favorite has always been a throwup between Wall-E and Up. I voted Wall-E in the poll, but they're both marvelous.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

Too many choices! With the exception of Cars and A Bug's Life, I love them all.


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

I love A Bug's Life. It might just be the nostalgia talking, it's one of the first films I distinctly remember watching, but I thoroughly enjoy it. Toy Story 3 and 2 are both among my favourite films, but neither of them have the resonance that A Bug's Life do. Maybe I just identify more with bugs than toys...

The first Toy Story I don't particularly like to be honest. I've never been a fan of films where the conflict evolves out of jealousy or out of a misunderstanding, and this film manages to have both. I found the heavy-handed message of abuse to be a little ridiculous considering it was about toys. Sid was painted as being thoroughly repulsive even though he hadn't really done anything deserving of the complete mental breakdown he was handed at the end.

I enjoyed The Incredibles but it never really reached me in the same way as A Bug's Life or Toy Story. Maybe I need to watch it again, I was young and I probably missed a lot of the subtext.

I haven't seen Brave yet, but it does look quite interesting.

Finding Nemo was okay...

Didn't care enough about Monsters Inc. to finish it, actually. I remember very little of it, which isn't good considering I didn't see it THAT long ago.

I hated Cars, and I haven't seen Up or WALL-E.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Probably The Incredibles, I'm not really a great fan of Pixar though, truth be told ><


----------



## Pitchblend (Mar 18, 2012)

Definitely Monsters Inc....
I can still remember all of those times I imitated Mike Wazowski back when it was in theaters.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Cars and Cars 2 were my least favorite Pixar movies.

The Incredibles was first place for me (I saw it, uh, 6-7 times in the theater... *blush*), due to animation (which emulated Rankin-Bass live-action animations from the 70's, to my eye), great voice work, tight script, and the unique music; and Wall-E and Up are probably close follow-ups. Even with as much as I loved The Incredibles, the bookends for Up just blew me away, and the fact that Wall-E goes 20-25 minutes telling the narrative without dialogue is just an incredible feat on its own, I just didn't think the rest of the movie (once they get to the spaceship) is nearly as strong.

That isn't knocking Toy Story 1-3, I consider it one of the few times in cinema when sequel movies didn't fall flat but kept the quality coming.

Finding Nemo was also solid, but it didn't resonate with me as much as the others.

I'm seeing Brave today. The reviews have kind of spoiled it for me (basically, it's supposed to be "really good if it were Dreamworks or Disney, but not quite up to Pixar quality"), but I'll see about that....



Fallen Nocturne said:


> I love A Bug's Life. It might just be the nostalgia talking, it's one of the first films I distinctly remember watching, but I thoroughly enjoy it.


Bugs Life gets kind of a bad rap, I think. Most reviewers have put on a lesser tier, but I found it endearing, honesly. I really liked it... and better than Ants.

EDIT: Saw Brave. It was an enjoyable movie but didn't really stick to me like the best Pixar movies have done. The whole "second act" caught me off-guard, not sure how I feel about it since it changed the tone of the movie as per the previews. While the squabbling between mother and daughter was complained about by some critics for being "too much of the same old," it was only a little too much for me -- actually that interaction seemed pretty close to home with the "mother daughter" relationship when puberty hits and there are control issues.

There was NOTHING special during the credits. Pixar was the company that the other animation houses emulated as far as putting stuff in the credits, and this time the credits were just... credits. Boring. really boring. There is a short scene at movie's end, that is a natural continuation of something in the script, so hang out for it.

Definitely better than Cars. I'm not sure whether it was better or worse than A Bug's Life. I'm inclined to think the latter was a slight bit better. I'm just used to Pixar movies having more texture.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Jennywocky said:


> Cars and Cars 2 were my least favorite Pixar movies.
> 
> The Incredibles was first place for me (I saw it, uh, 6-7 times in the theater... *blush*), due to animation (which emulated Rankin-Bass live-action animations from the 70's, to my eye), great voice work, tight script, and the unique music; and Wall-E and Up are probably close follow-ups. Even with as much as I loved The Incredibles, the bookends for Up just blew me away, and the fact that Wall-E goes 20-25 minutes telling the narrative without dialogue is just an incredible feat on its own, I just didn't think the rest of the movie (once they get to the spaceship) is nearly as strong.
> 
> ...


Wow, you just saved me alot of typing...your thoughts are the same as mine on the films.
Except I haven't seen Brave yet.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh, I also have to add, in my comments about Brave: 

Mardu the bear is pretty badass. I love bears, I love badass bears, and this bear was totally badass. I mean, not only was he huge, but he's still running around attacking people with a bunch of arrows and other weapons sticking in his body for years and years, without seeming to be bothered by it.



Duck_of_Death said:


> Wow, you just saved me alot of typing...your thoughts are the same as mine on the films.
> Except I haven't seen Brave yet.


yeah, I think we have similar sensibilities as to what makes a movie good .... or at least intelligent. Our opinions of Prometheus were pretty spot on each other's too.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

Wall-E. Atleast for the first half of the movie, then it goes downwards, very steeply. 
But still, Wall-E is a great movie, and I watch it now and then.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

^Agreed. I watched it last night and I have to say the first half hour is among the best filmmaking EVER in motion picture history.



Jennywocky said:


> Oh, I also have to add, in my comments about Brave:
> 
> Mardu the bear is pretty badass. I love bears, I love badass bears, and this bear was totally badass. I mean, not only was he huge, but he's still running around attacking people with a bunch of arrows and other weapons sticking in his body for years and years, without seeming to be bothered by it.


You went and ruined the movie. Way to go.
Guess I'll just go and pirate it now.



> yeah, I think we have similar sensibilities as to what makes a movie good .... or at least intelligent. Our opinions of Prometheus were pretty spot on each other's too.


Ti and Ti see eye to eye.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Duck_of_Death said:


> You went and ruined the movie. Way to go.
> Guess I'll just go and pirate it now.


Ruined the movie? The bear was in the previews.
But nothing's stopping you from snagging it. I'm sure it's on the streets in Singapore by now.

(I had a hoot in Thailand when I was over there, they were selling DVD bootlegs for $3 for movies that were still in the theaters in the US.... and the police didn't care at all.)



> Ti and Ti see eye to eye.


yup.. or spelled a little differently, sees (T)i to (T)i.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

That is until we throw Ni in the mix.
Then we get plotholes.

LOL. (A little in-joke, you kids wouldn't get it)


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

I loved finding nemo... I was a bit indecisive between it and monsters and inc. 
I hated the incredibles... that looked a soup.


----------



## Duck_of_Death (Jan 21, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I loved finding nemo... I was a bit indecisive between it and monsters and inc.
> I hated the incredibles... that looked a soup.


Um...what?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Duck_of_Death said:


> Um...what?


Ops Lol I meant SOAP OPERA!


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Wall-E <3


----------

